# Bayfield 25 too small for a 6ft person ?



## Mickey M McIntosh (Jun 13, 2018)

I'm thinking of buying a Bayfield 25 the boat is aways away from where I live I like it but I'm 6ft tall if I can't comfortably lie down in the v berth that's kind of a deal breaker. I was wondering if anyone out there can tell me if I would fit and possibly save me a trip thanks!


----------



## Guyfromthenorth (Jul 2, 2015)

Mickey M McIntosh said:


> I'm thinking of buying a Bayfield 25 the boat is aways away from where I live I like it but I'm 6ft tall if I can't comfortably lie down in the v berth that's kind of a deal breaker. I was wondering if anyone out there can tell me if I would fit and possibly save me a trip thanks!


Not sure if your trip is done or not but I would highly doubt you would fit. I'm 6ft 3in without shoes on and the only berths and galleys I've been able to fit in started at 33ft boats. I owned a 25ft Tanzer before my Mirage and I only fit in the V if I went head first towards the bow and my feet\shins hung off the bottom partially blocking the head.


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

I own a 33 Morgan Out Island, the interior head space is nearly 7 feet, and all the berths are 7 or more feet in length. Lots and lots of room inside and outside. Boom to cockpit deck clearance is about 7 feet as well. Clearance to the bimini is about 6'-6". It's for sale if you are interested.

Good luck,

Gary


----------



## Mickey M McIntosh (Jun 13, 2018)

Any chance you are in Ontario ?


----------



## Mickey M McIntosh (Jun 13, 2018)

Dam I didn't end up going because I crashed my car I still think I'll have look if it stays for sale


----------

